# New waterfowling shell?



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Looking for a little help before dishing out more cash. I am in market for new waterproof outerwear and need some thought from those with experience. I am looking for something that is WATERPROOF from experience, not just a label with the claim to keep you dry. Do you have a shell that can handle hours of rain when it is 30 degrees and you are rolling in layout blind with your dog who has just done water retieves and wants to lay down next to you. Any one found such a critter besides your neoprene waders? I have too many "waterproof" cloths that can handle a little bit of rain, but leave you cold and miserable when the floods really come and you are depending on that $200 plus dollar coat to keep you dry and warm.

There is my struggle, any takers out there with an answer. Thanks
Rob


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

just make sure it says 100% waterproof and 100%windproof ..not repelent..or just waterproof watch the word play.. and in a layoutblind in the rain waders are best and a good coat ...always carrie a change of clothing and warm socks..nothing worse then being cold and wet ..i hunt from the first day to the last get a good base layer ..take 2 of everything everytime you go out hats gloves hand warmers hot drink..

what i run is when it above 30 just a under armour cold gear top and my hunting pants ..between 20 and 10 under armour 3.0 base layer on cold windy days the 4.0 ..and my drake bibs and my skysweeper jacket and get some skull cap avery they are waterproof and get good gloves ...


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Rob, some say its not worth the money, but I have zero complaints when it comes to drake 3/4 zip mid season jacket. Ive been in some heavy rains. but my mid section does get damp from tucking in my bibs or waders. I just live with that. I wear it from Oct, to end of Jan. Just get it a size bigger and layer accordingly. I hate big parkas that why I love the drake. As for glove u will never see me with gloves on. Calling and gloves do not mix. I use one of those handwarmers that look like a tube.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

For waterproof pvc work for $35.00 buck you can get a Helly Hansen. They also have something call Impertec that works great and moves well and comes in camo.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I have debated the PVC since it is actually waterproof, but they rip too easy for the long haul. 
The coat and bib that I have now(both sets) say that they are waterproof, but after a long day in the rain they do not hold up. Same goes for my Frogg Togg rain suit I use in the summer. They just soak up the water and then seep thru and you get wet. I just want something that lives up to the claim of water proof. Neoprene works, PVC works, Gortex and Omni dry are still letting me down.

Brock, I do have a Drake wader hoodie,but have not had it in severe weather yet to know if it is good. It is waterproof upper and fleece lower. 

Still searching
Thanks for replies
Rob


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

The cheap pvc rips easy. The Helly I had a display in my store that I would let the drunks from the bar play tug of war with and they could never rip it. I have a jacket I have beat the hell out of for 6 year and it is still going strong.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Sam I will go look at the Helly, I had a buddy hike the whole Appl trail in his but never really looked at them.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

the only thing i had the was great ws my old game hide bibs and parka it lasted 8 years ..then i went to under armour ..because i am a big guy and bulky stuff is not my thing ....


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

I personally use my neoprene waders and a cheapo wading jacket from Cabelas... cabelas brand. I love it. I think it was like $80 when I got it. Can't get any warmer or drier than hunting out of waders.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Goretx 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I have more goretex that leaks after a while than you can shake a stick at. Spent $60on a pair of decoys gloves that soak up water by the time you set your lines and they are usless by the time you pick up. Both of my shells that I am concerned with are goretex and leak. Though I do a a couple pairs of goretex boots that work.

Goretex as part of a heavy shell or winter weather shell at all is perplexing to me, who cares if it it breathable. Now in my light summer stuff it is important, but in the winter I want the wind and water stopped. If it is cold enough out I have layers of whicking cloths on under anyhow.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Take a look at some motorcycle jackets. THey make some good ones that are 100% water and wind proof. And since they are for areodynamics they are the opposite of bulky, nice and snug and allow for ease of movement. You can get one a size larger to pack on layers underneath. THe REALLY nice thing about them is the snug fit which deters wind coming in the sleaves or up from the bottom. Hard to find them on camo though. So just a cheap camo pullover teeshirt to put on over it. Mine has zippers that come up the sides from the waist line and up the arms from the end of the sleaves so If I get too hot I pull the zips and cool off a bit. Well, mine did until it shrunk, well either it shunk or I'm putting on weight over the years, but that can't right.


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Rob, take a look at Cabelas Dry-Fowl II gear...


----------

